# 15th MPOC



## Polch (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey is anyone currently in the 15th MPOC MBTA Academy or know anyone that is in? I was wondering if they have already graduated or when they will be graduating.


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

I heard the MBTA is being forced to have smaller classes. The Naval base is restricting it to 40 seats and they are no longer able to overlap classes so i think it will be mostly "Transit" officers from now on.



Polch said:


> Hey is anyone currently in the 15th MPOC MBTA Academy or know anyone that is in? I was wondering if they have already graduated or when they will be graduating.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations to all the members of the 15th!!! Good Luck and Stay Safe. You all looked really squared away at the ceremony!


----------



## mpd594 (Dec 2, 2005)

Apparently the 15th graduated on Friday 2/24/06 and the next class will start in April and will be open to cities and towns.


----------

